# Roach chow!



## wilko92 (Aug 29, 2011)

Hi all, basically i've got some dubia roaches and i was wonderign what every one puts in the chow? is it just cat foot? or it it a mixture of things? i just put some cat food and abit of veg etc into a blender and it didnt turno out too well lol! so how do you do it? blend cat food, then blend veg etc and then mix together? im not sure! so any help to as what you feed or how you feed them would be great, i put 4 spring green leafs in the other night was gone in about 3 hours lol!


----------



## joemorgz (Oct 29, 2009)

just crush up a bit of cat/dog/fish food (dry) and put it in a pot in the roach bin and chuck in some F&V 3 times a week


----------



## popitgoes (Oct 24, 2010)

i grind a few things

cat food/fish flakes/carp pellets/poultry feed/sugar puffs/dry banana and other high protein dry foods


----------



## Dee_Williams (Aug 15, 2010)

I mix mine in a cereal storage tub, don't blend it down and they seem happy.
They get fish food sticks, cat biscuits, rabbit royale and porridge oats.Also whatever fruit I have knocking about. Oranges in the breeding tubs and greens and salad in the feeding one.s


----------



## wilko92 (Aug 29, 2011)

Thanks for all the replys :2thumb: do roaches eat meat? also any idea to what this is its coming out of a female, kinda looks like shes spiltting in half?


----------



## ExoticInsectsUK (Nov 15, 2008)

fish flakes go down well i use 30% fish flakes in my insect feeder.
I also use seaweed, bee pollen, calcium, algaes, mixed seeds/grains/nuts & much more. It costs alot to get it all but its better then any shop bought ones
I use no dog cat food as it smells in a heated tub and it gets mold if not eaten right away.


----------



## popitgoes (Oct 24, 2010)

wilko92 said:


> Thanks for all the replys :2thumb: do roaches eat meat? also any idea to what this is its coming out of a female, kinda looks like shes spiltting in half?
> image



dont worry about it its nothing worry about most females do it apparently its cause they trying cool down what ever it is that comes out of them lol

i wouldnt feed them meat you can if you like but i dont know how it would go with the roaches


----------



## Dee_Williams (Aug 15, 2010)

My orange headed roaches are partial to meat. But for dubias fish food and cat foos are enough. 
Mine are also rather partial to honey weetabix minis. :lol:


----------



## wilko92 (Aug 29, 2011)

Why i asked about meat is cause we have over 2000 DDC (day day old chickens) for the birds of prey so wonderd if one cut up once in a while would harm them kinda thing? and so the female is alright? nouthing to worry about?


----------



## popitgoes (Oct 24, 2010)

wilko92 said:


> Why i asked about meat is cause we have over 2000 DDC (day day old chickens) for the birds of prey so wonderd if one cut up once in a while would harm them kinda thing? and so the female is alright? nouthing to worry about?


well i wouldnt say you had a problem we all have had it just leave her b and just check in a couple of days see if any is dead and if not then you know she is alright


----------



## Dee_Williams (Aug 15, 2010)

I would've thought raw meat would be likely to make the colony go rancid tbh. But I could be wrong.


----------



## wilko92 (Aug 29, 2011)

Dee_Williams said:


> I would've thought raw meat would be likely to make the colony go rancid tbh. But I could be wrong.


 Ahh right okie dokie :2thumb: i just wonderd i give my mario worms pinkys and fuzzys  so i just wonderd about the roachies i think ill just stick to fruit & veg with a cat food, porridge oats, fish flakes, and some komodo power i go with the crestie tank from [email protected] But cheers :2thumb:


----------



## lilgecko (Sep 12, 2011)

i just use dry chick feed : victory:


----------



## wilko92 (Aug 29, 2011)

I forgot to say, i also put some pony nuts in there :2thumb:


----------



## Sanika (Dec 3, 2011)

wilko92 said:


> Thanks for all the replys :2thumb: do roaches eat meat? also any idea to what this is its coming out of a female, kinda looks like shes spiltting in half?
> image


I caught one of our Madagascan Hissing Cockroaches doing the same thing. You will find the answer in the thread i started:L

Ben.

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/spiders-inverts/798406-madagascan-hissing-cockroach.html


----------



## wilko92 (Aug 29, 2011)

Sanika said:


> I caught one of our Madagascan Hissing Cockroaches doing the same thing. You will find the answer in the thread i started:L
> 
> Ben.
> 
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/spiders-inverts/798406-madagascan-hissing-cockroach.html


Oh right cheers! :2thumb: how long till they give birth happend around 1 week ago! havent checked for any babies just gave them food and water gel  i might have a look for some babies now :2thumb:


EDIT: just checked! woop i have babys!


----------



## Dubia82 (Jan 19, 2012)

Hi,

I noticed you mixed the veg and dry food together?

Keep them separate

I use dry cat food ground in a pestle and mortar with oats etc... chicken layers pellets, tropical fish food etc can be used.

Give them fresh fruit and veg in a separate container every couple of days or so... making sure to remove all the old fruit and veg that hasn't been eaten. You don't want mold and you want your dry food to stay dry.

John


----------



## wilko92 (Aug 29, 2011)

Dubia82 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I noticed you mixed the veg and dry food together?
> 
> ...


 Yeh i learnt that lesson! haha, mixed it together and for 1 it smelt really bad and two it went clumpy and not good! now i keep them seperate they seem to love apple! :2thumb:


----------



## Dubia82 (Jan 19, 2012)

Yea man, and oranges 

If you haven't already, maybe check out this vid...

How We Set Up Our Tubs For Our Roaches @ The Roach Hut - YouTube

Tony has got a good few vids on there and imo has an ideal setup.


----------



## wilko92 (Aug 29, 2011)

Dubia82 said:


> Yea man, and oranges
> 
> If you haven't already, maybe check out this vid...
> 
> ...


 Yeh i've seen tonys set ups, personally i have a red 100W heat lamp in there and they seem to be doin fine :2thumb: and yeh ive gave half an orange to these but they didnt seem to keen on it left afair amount but still ill try them with it along with other fruit n veg and the roach chow :2thumb: thanks for all the advise and help every one : victory:


----------



## Tibicar (Mar 2, 2011)

Our dry mix is catfood, weetabix, shreddies, all the crumbs out of the bottom of the bag at the end of the cereal box. All blitzed in a blender. Mine love carrot.


----------

